# What do you guys think?



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Does the hunting community need another record scoring system and book?

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/nbbc-crowns-the-johnny-king-buck-as-world-record-typical/?utm_source=SilverpopMailing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=4-21-13%20Weekly%20Outdoor%20Newswire%20(1)&utm_content=​​
I think B&C and P&Y is enough.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like another organization looking to make a buck


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

At some point SG P&Y is going to have to recognize crossbows, they are becoming very popular and more and more States are allowing crossbows during archery season. Crossbows sales are as high not as ever so it's time for hunters and manufacturers to join forces and petition P&Y for a classification. P&Y is not like the Government, they just need to see the masses are in favor it.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

again, until they are shown how many hunter's and crossbow manufacturers are interested in it's own classification, they will continue to turn a blind eye.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i dont think another scoring group is needed

these organizations are just ther to inflate the egos of hunters in my opinion

i dont need some organization to tell me my trophy is a trophy

to me any animal i kill is a record in its own

here in mn xbows are only allowed in gun season(unles your handicap),never understood that

sg i understand where your coming from,if it shoots an arrow(which a bolt is just short arrow) it should be allowed in bow season

modern wheelie bows and cross bows are shooting damn identical speeds so whats the differance?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

sg in my opinion,yes mentally handicapped should count.but ya know how the gooberment is about mentally handicapped and weapons

yes, i know if it has fletching it is an arrow,but i was using tghe modern marketing plow when i stated bolts,cause like yu said that how they refer to them these days

if they would allow xbows during bow season,thne i might even be willing to buy one and use it for hunting deer and such.

but i stick with my self bows,and my wheelie bow just because i like to bow hunt.and like i said we can only use them during gun season.

if im gonna go out during gun season with all the pumpkin patchers then i want to be as armed as well as they are. im not handicapped so i wouldnt be allowed to use one during bow season(shhhhhh dont tell anyone about al the voices in my head )


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone paying $35000 for a set of antlers obviously wants to be recognized as having a world record and fame, can't accomplish it through regular channels - you think!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am going to vote no..... I don't pay attention to either..... I believe trophies are in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

hassell said:


> Anyone paying $35000 for a set of antlers obviously wants to be recognized as having a world record and fame, can't accomplish it through regular channels - you think!!!


Just to be clear....... We are talking about deer right? I could see this being a bargin price for some racks.....


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

With modern bows being as capable as they are I don't see a difference between a crossbow and an upright one.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I say no also, and as for the difference in a crossbow and other bows, the main difference as for hunting is the fact they can be what I call "cocked and locked" this is a real big advantage for the crossbow over other bows. I know there are devices out there to hold back the draw on other bows also, but they usaully arent allowed in bow seasons in most states. Call in a bull elk or a coyote and try and draw a regular bow back.With the modern cam bows, they are alot easier to hold back, but still cant be held indefinately.Like I have said in other posts, with as many crossbows out there now the states need to recognize them and have some sort of season for them. I have nothing against them but I do believe they have an advantage over other bows, just like a modern muzzleloader has an advantage over a flintlock or a scoped rifle over an open sighted one. Modern progress sometimes brings more problems than really needed. This arguement can gone on for ever with all types of hunting equipment, we all just need to figure out what works and back each other up, we dont need the distraction from what our real problems are !!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That makes sense Ed. I forgot you leave a crossbow cocked..... That may sound silly but I have no experience hunting or shooting the a crossbow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not in favor of crossbows in bow season either, for the reasons Ed stated above.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

most modern cam bows will out perform a cross bow over longer distances, longer heavier arrows shot from a cam bow will have greater kinetic energy at a greater distance......now back to topic.......


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike, I guess what I was trying to say is the 2 trophy books need to change also, with modern rifles and guys shooting game at 1000yds, to me this changes everything even though now in most cases there are less trophy animals nowadays.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry Mike. Back to topic I defer to my first reply. Trophy system not required. I measure myself against no one..... In any aspect of hunting or call making for that matter. I do my best at everything I do and that is enough for me.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd say NO.

On the crossbow issue I'm pretty sure the same battle was fought when compounds came on the scene, it's only a matter of time.

I have no problem with crossbow hunters being out during bow season, even though they are cocked and locked they are still not shooting more than 50 yards in most cases and I just can't see the difference. When I shot a compound regularly I had sights set up to 80 yards. Practicing @ 80 yards made 50 yard (my max) hunting shots a chip shot. I've busted more than a few nocks at that distance.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

+1 with itzdirty

Like I said earlier,them record books are just so some folks can inflate their egos


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

SG, try spot and stalk with a longbow ! Guess I am starting something, LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Sure xbows are pre-cocked and that is certainly an advantage over a vertical bow....BUT.....thats where the advantage ends....they are heavier,noisier, bulkier and just plain harder to get up and sighted in on your quarry without being detected.....and with an xbow....your first shot better be dead nuts because unlike a gun or a vertical bow......second shoots are all but impossible (I've never been able to reload for a second shot on any game do to the movement that's required to do so). So while having it pre-cocked is an advantage compared to a vertical bow they have far more disadvantages when hunting.....weigh, stealthiness ect. I've hunted with guns, vertical bows (recurve and compound) and my weapon of choice....the crossbow.....and the crossbow is by far the most challenging...difficult weapon to hunt with. Now for my apology to 220swift for hijacking his thread...... sorry buddy but I'm just as passionate about crossbows as most of you guys are about your firearms, so I felt the need to say my two cents worth...I promise you I'm all done now......unless someone starts something.LOL


Don't you use x sticks or a rest of some sort ?


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

+2 on having enough trophy systems already- seen too many folks get caught up in antler size and forget what hunting is all about.

Crossbows vs compound vs recurve vs long bow. As long as it is fair chase hunting to each their own.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Don you have to use xsticks it's a xbow...............LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, back to the topic of the trophy books. I dont pay much attention to them nowadays,use to. Now to many hunters use a guide to locate and put them on game. To me this gives that hunter no right to claim the game as a trophy. I am with Rick any game that I take I feel is a trophy for me, I scouted and located it by myself. I dont hunt game for the size of the horns or how big it is any more. I will pass on small deer and spike elk in the first part of the season, but they better not show themself towards the end of season if I havent tagged out. I understand using a guide if your hunting out od state but not to claim the animal for a trophy in the books.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Hey swift....ya just hijacked your own thread!!!lol


it's my thread..............LOL you got me


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

We have enough record books if you want to score. I was into that in my twenties and if it matters to you fine. I do think it's good to have some standard of record, however the Stan Potts mega-buck syndrome disgusts me. (Sorry all you Potts fans.)
As far as crossbows vs. compounds vs. traditional. I have my preference, but I would suggest anyone who shoots an arrow or a bullet should do it well and stay within your limits. The hunting community cannot afford to be divided and conquered. On the other hand, hunting gear and change of game laws is often the product of manufacturer lobby. I have some problem with this.
Beware of the ego and commercialization which drives the push for big score numbers. I admit, I'd much rather shoot a 142 than a 105.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Can't see the use for another record book just because someone's trophy can't measure up in some obscure way.

Does anyone know who the world heavyweight boxing champ is? Or, for that matter, how many organizations may claim authority? The ranking issue has been confused. And, that's what happens when some folks are driven by self-serving promoters.

No thanks. I don't need help being confused; I'm perfectly capable of doing it without assistance.

Take crossbows, for instance. I've given up on verticals, because I figured the crossbow to be superior. Now you've all confused me. Please stop. My head is spinning.


----------

